# Техника безопасности при работе с тяжестями



## VVV (23 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте,Уважаемые врачи и участники прекрасного форума!
Мой вопрос касается правильного и безопасного поведения при работе с тяжестями.
Прошу обратить Ваше  внимание на данный ролик






а именно на момент видео 4:04 сек.,
и выразить ваше мнение о:
- степени возможного травмирования движения человека при работе с данным  оборудованием
- допустимости этого действия с точки зрения воздействия на позвоночник
- возможных способов уменьшения травмирующего влияния от этого действия.

Масса тележки выключателя в сборе составляет около 150 кг, ролики тележки не оснащены подшипниками качения, а лишь проворачиваются по внутренним осям. Выкат тележки сопровождается рывком из конструкционных зажимов.
Еще бы узнать мнение квалифицированного специалиста по технике безопасности о возможном наличии регламента для данной работы с точки зрения травмирующего влияния на позвоночник.

Спасибо. Всем добра и здоровья!


----------



## Никанор (23 Май 2020)

Интересный вопрос. Но еще интересней, то, что электрики, которых я знаю, всю жизнь обслуживающие подобное  оборудование, никогда не интересовались подобным...
И по их разговорам, и по правилам, эту работу должны выполнять два человека, а в идеале должен быть и третий, для подстраховки...
На позвоночник воздействуют все прикладываемые к телу человека нагрузки, в разных плоскостях. Чтобы произвести работу, необходимо иметь опору - ноги и часть тела, которая будет выполнять эту работу - руки, в данной ситуации. Между ними находится позвоночник, поэтому без нагрузки он ни как не останется, не обходного пути, не предусмотрела этого природа, нас создавая. 
Если позвоночник здоров, не систематические подобные упражнения для него не страшны. Вот если уже есть предрасположенность позвоночника к срывам, то, в лучшем случае, это произойдет через несколько лет, в худшем - в ближайшем будущем.


----------



## Весёлый (23 Май 2020)

VVV написал(а):


> Выкат тележки сопровождается рывком из конструкционных зажимов.


Думаю, что вот этот момент может быть одним из самых травмирующих в процессе работы. Рывок сопровождается кратковременным резким увеличением нагрузки с учетом веса тележки в 150 кг, без плавного движения.


----------



## VVV (24 Май 2020)

Всем спасибо! О двух человеках на тележку я даже и не слышал. Когда таких тележек за один вечер штук 20 выкатишь-закатишь,то спине маленько кирдык, потому все и ходят у нас скрюченные.   Будем продолжать своего тэбешника морщить.


----------

